# See what was at #1 on the day you were born



## Spiritinthesky (May 3, 2014)

Have you ever done this?

My number #1's are:
'You're So Vain' by Carly Simon in the US
'Long Haired Lover From Liverpool' by Little Jimmy Osmond in the UK
'Ben' by Michael Jackson in Australia

http://www.thisdayinmusic.com/birthdayno1


----------



## Fluffy Jo (May 3, 2014)

Mine was Jumping Jack Flash by the Rolling Stones


----------



## Old Holborn (May 3, 2014)

Oh Mein Papa - Eddie Calvert


----------



## Steff (May 3, 2014)

save your love, renee and renato


----------



## David H (May 3, 2014)

I'm looking over a four leaf clover in the USA

for the other countries:

We are sorry, information for these countries didn't start till *way after you were born*


OK so now I'm both Unique and Antique


----------



## runner (May 3, 2014)

Fluffy Jo said:


> Mine was Jumping Jack Flash by the Rolling Stones



Good song JO!


----------



## runner (May 3, 2014)

Give Me Your Word - Tennessee Ernie Ford??


----------



## cherrypie (May 3, 2014)

Just for you runner, enjoy.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yANjHRjnUoY


----------



## cherrypie (May 3, 2014)

David H said:


> I'm looking over a four leaf clover in the USA
> 
> for the other countries:
> 
> ...



We are all unique.  I'm too old as well.


----------



## Sally71 (May 3, 2014)

Steff said:


> save your love, renee and renato



Oh good grief I can remember that one, I must be old now!!


----------



## Sally71 (May 3, 2014)

Me:

UK: Hey Girl Don't Bother Me - The Tams
US: Go Away Little Girl - Donny Osmond

Daughter:

UK: Crazy - Gnarls Barkley (good song!)
US: Ridin' - Chamillionaire feat. Krayzie Bone


----------



## AlisonM (May 3, 2014)

Paul Anka, Diana in the UK
The Crickets, That'll be the Day; Debbie Reynolds, Tammy; and Jimmie Rodgers, Honeycomb (who he?) in the US.


----------



## trophywench (May 3, 2014)

UK  Teresa Brewer - Music Music Music

Put another nickel in, 
In the nickelodeon - 
All I need is loving you
And music, music, music !

for those too young to remember.

USA  Eileen Barton - If I Knew You Were Comin' (I'd've Baked a Cake)

I remember it but no idea of any of the rest of the words!


----------



## Northerner (May 3, 2014)

Carolina Moon / Stupid Cupid - Connie Francis - UK

It's All In The Game - Tommy Edwards - US


----------



## Hanmillmum (May 3, 2014)

So you win again - Hot Chocolate - UK


Gonna fly now (theme from Rocky) - Bill Conti - US


----------



## ypauly (May 3, 2014)

Ernie (The Fastest Milkman In The West) - Benny Hill


Does that mean I have to start chasing half naked ladies around the forum? 


Steff

Steff


STEFF


----------



## HERE TINTIN (May 3, 2014)

Get off of my cloud , The Rolling Stones , I'm old


----------



## Northerner (May 3, 2014)

HERE TINTIN said:


> Get off of my cloud , The Rolling Stones , I'm old



Not as old as me - the Stones were still at school when I was born!


----------



## AlisonM (May 3, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Not as old as me - the Stones were still at school when I was born!



Just what I was thinking!


----------



## HERE TINTIN (May 3, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Not as old as me - the Stones were still at school when I was born!



Is that the Flinstones Alan ?


----------



## AlisonM (May 3, 2014)

HERE TINTIN said:


> Is that the Flinstones Alan ?



They were born the same year as me.


----------



## Northerner (May 3, 2014)

HERE TINTIN said:


> Is that the Flinstones Alan ?



Frighteningly, I am older than the Flintstones! 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Flintstones


----------



## AlisonM (May 3, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Frighteningly, I am older than the Flintstones!
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Flintstones



Oops. I thought they started before that. So am I then. Sigh.


----------



## Steff (May 3, 2014)

ypauly said:


> Ernie (The Fastest Milkman In The West) - Benny Hill
> 
> 
> Does that mean I have to start chasing half naked ladies around the forum?
> ...



you bellowed .......


----------



## ypauly (May 3, 2014)

Steff said:


> you bellowed .......



Well, start running then!!







Oh and do try to lose a few clothes on the way lol


----------



## Steff (May 3, 2014)

ypauly said:


> Well, start running then!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Paul I ain't ran since about 95 man. .. Losing clothes ain't the issue it's losing my modesty I'm worried about lolol


----------



## Estellaa (May 3, 2014)

wet wet wet - love is all around?
i have no idea what this song is.


----------



## runner (May 3, 2014)

cherrypie said:


> Just for you runner, enjoy.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yANjHRjnUoY



Lol thanks cherry pie - I do vaguely remember this one - it was probably used in a musical.


----------



## runner (May 3, 2014)

Steff said:


> you bellowed .......



LOl, if I was half naked, you'd be running the other way!


----------



## robert@fm (May 4, 2014)

Estellaa said:


> wet wet wet - love is all around?
> i have no idea what this song is.



It's a (1980s/1990s?) cover of a classic by the Troggs from 1968. I think Wet Wet Wet did it as a charity single (Comic Relief or Children in Need, something like that).

For me:
UK: It's Almost Tomorrow - The Dreamweavers. (I presume that's the same song as the Mark Wynter classic; I wonder who did it first.)
US: The Poor People Of Paris - Les Baxter

I grew up in the 1960s, when Beatlemania was rampant and dinosaurs roamed the earth.


----------



## Steff (May 4, 2014)

runner said:


> LOl, if I was half naked, you'd be running the other way!



quite runner just quite lol.... ditto


----------



## Northerner (May 4, 2014)

robert@fm said:


> It's a (1980s/1990s?) cover of a classic by the Troggs from 1968. I think Wet Wet Wet did it as a charity single (Comic Relief or Children in Need, something like that).



It was featured in Four Weddings and a Funeral, hence its success  WWW withdrew it after topping the charts for 15 weeks - think they got fed up of it!


----------



## Spiritinthesky (May 13, 2014)

Some great tunes here, but makes you feel old!


----------



## Northerner (May 13, 2014)

Spiritinthesky said:


> Some great tunes here, but makes you feel old!



I do remember asking my Mum why all the songs on the radio were about love (I must have been about 4 ). My earliest crush was Susan Maughan with 'Bobby's Girl' (although I'm not called Bobby ). The first single I bought was 'Jeepster' by T-Rex.


----------



## robert@fm (May 13, 2014)

Northerner said:


> My earliest crush was Susan Maughan with 'Bobby's Girl' (although I'm not called Bobby ).



"Bobby's Girl" was one of my first favourite songs as well, for the obvious reason.  I was about 6.


----------

